# Sticky  nueva área



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

nueva área para nuestros miembros de habla hispana




edit: Nueva área para nuestros miembros que hablan Espanol

thanks Bryan


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

myoung said:


> nueva área para nuestros miembros de habla hispana



Estoy el primero persona a deja una nota en este área. no sabo que hablas espanol myoung. De donde eres


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

really... thanks a lot, it's much easier,

realmente... muchas gracias, es mucho mas facil.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

you guys have to brush up on ur spanish lol


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Bryan200sx said:


> you guys have to brush up on ur spanish lol


 if you are talking about me, then you are right...lol,, did my best when I made the new area....sorry if it didn't come out right


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

Ill give you an A for effort :thumbup: Whos idea was it for this section, i personally thing it was a good idea because ive seen every once and a while the Hispanic people trying to get their problems across and they have a real hard time. If i know whats up ill PM them with some help in spanish. I just hope they see this section and USE it. lol 

BTW you got the spelling on the money but literal translation is.....
New area for our members of speak hispanic

Nueva area para nuestros miembros que hablan Espanol.

Dont know how to put the little thing over the A or the ~ over the N. Hope i could be of help :cheers:


----------



## CHEPE B12 (May 7, 2004)

*se supone que hablen español!!*

SE SUPONE QUE AQUI SE HABLA EN ESPAÑOL SUPONGO, PORQUE ALGUNOS HABLAN INGLES! :thumbdwn:


----------



## luis_pty (Feb 11, 2004)

hey ahora si ! :cheers:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Viva Mexico KAONES! :cheers:


----------



## pablo(racicali) (Jan 18, 2004)

*hey k tranza soy de mexicali*

www.racicali.com una pagina hecha en mexicali, y para todo mexico dedicada a eventos ya todo lo racin, agan comentarios en sus foros...


----------



## pablo(racicali) (Jan 18, 2004)

*tengo un sentra se-r spec v*

vendo mis headers hs y mi intake stillen, corria bien y no marco chec engine pero se me metio agua por l intake y mi poapa me kito todo.. jaja]


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

eres de mexicali? como esta el ambiente, sabes cuanto cuesta pintar un carro? con buena pintura.


----------



## dtorres (May 31, 2003)

*Sentra 89 2p ElectroCarburado*

Gente, buenas. Tengo un Nissan Sentra 89 de Dos puertas, para que pasara revisión técnica (Aquí se llava RiTeVe: Costa Rica) el mecánico le CAMBIO LOS TIEMPOS, ahora el carro se quiere quedar en las cuestas ¿cómo le arreglo eso YO mismo?
También le quiero cambiar las FIBRAS de freno delanteras, ¿qué llaves tengo que comprar para hacerlo?
El tapón del Carter me está dejando diariamente manchas de aceite y hace no más de 7 días le hice el cambio de 4 Cuartos y el filtro, pero no quiero perder el cambio, ¿hay alguna forma de detener ese goteo con Silicone o algo parecido hasta el siguiente cambio?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## JOE2 (Jun 1, 2004)

*Herediano...*

Todo bien...

Mi amigo y seguro que es el Tapon del Carter...
Còmo sabes que es eso?
El vulvo de presiòn, la tuerca o el Carter... 

Soy de Cartago...


----------



## dtorres (May 31, 2003)

Todo excelente.
Mirá cuando le cambias el aceite le quitas un tornillo por allí es donde está goteando...



Bernal A. Gòmez S. said:


> Todo bien...
> 
> Mi amigo y seguro que es el Tapon del Carter...
> Còmo sabes que es eso?
> ...


----------



## Joe_bel (Jun 1, 2004)

Mi amigo es la tuerca donde se cambia el aceite...
La puedes comprar y lo llevas a que te lo ajusten, en algùn lubricentro te sacan el aceite, te cambian la tuerca y luego te colocan la nueva tuerca y listo, que sin embargo sino es la tuerca serìa talves el vulvo de presiòn, que a lo mucho vale ¢ 2.500.00 en la agencia e igual lo llevas a cambiar... y el problema se soluciono...

El domingo pasado no fue al Tobogan!! a la exhibiciòn de vehìculos...
Estuvo tuanis...


JOE


----------



## dtorres (May 31, 2003)

Pues no, no pude ir, es más todavía tengo el anuncio impreso pegado en mi cubículo.
Lo que me incomoda de la tuerca es que tendría que cambiar nuevamente el aceite y no tiene ni 20 días, todos los días lo reviso a ver si bajó pero sigue bien por lo que me lo voy a jugar un rato poniéndole silicone rojo.
Vieras que he estado averiguando precios y equipos para ponerle GAS al Sentra y se ve todo muy bien, el tanque pequeño es de 54 litros y según cálculos se puede llenar con no más de 7mil y la relación con respecto a la gasolina es de 1:1.1 la pérdida de potencia no es mayor a 5% después de las 3500 revoluciones y se adapta perfectamente al Electrocarburado con el adaptador para la computadora. Todo está como por $900 y hasta me financian el 50%... ¿cómo la ve?



Joe_bel said:


> Mi amigo es la tuerca donde se cambia el aceite...
> La puedes comprar y lo llevas a que te lo ajusten, en algùn lubricentro te sacan el aceite, te cambian la tuerca y luego te colocan la nueva tuerca y listo, que sin embargo sino es la tuerca serìa talves el vulvo de presiòn, que a lo mucho vale ¢ 2.500.00 en la agencia e igual lo llevas a cambiar... y el problema se soluciono...
> 
> El domingo pasado no fue al Tobogan!! a la exhibiciòn de vehìculos...
> ...


----------



## Joe_bel (Jun 1, 2004)

*Medio Gasolina Medio Gas....*

Si me parece a relaciòn...
Y con un tiempo de usar este gas, y con los aumentos de gasolina de recope (Gobierno) està bien...

Me cuenten por ahi, que no hay peligro, que es en verdad econòmico, y el mismo nivel o velocidad casi no se nota...

Estos sistemas (Usted mismo me imagino que lo ha visto) lo utilizan los servicios pùblicos y privados de tansporte remunerado de personas, tales como modalidad en Taxi y Buses...


JOE  

Yo tengo unas buenas fotos de la exhibiciòn de carros y de las modelos que estuvieron, si quiere se las envio o le dio una direcciòn para que las vea...


Tuanis..


----------



## nismo_maxima (Nov 10, 2003)

Hey pablo (racicali) ke buen pedo ke aya gente de baja california, yo soy de Tecate, pero bueno vivo en chula vista california de lunes a viernes y los fienes de semana me voy a tecate a chingarme a los honditas y mustangs.

Tambien tu pagina esta cabrona we, neta que te la rifaste, yo tambien estoy construyendo l la pagina de mi ekipo http://www.350zmods.com emtra a galeria y podras ver las fotos que tome cuando fui al stillen fest el pasado 5 de junio.

we si tienes MSN massenger oh todos ustedes que tengan massenger lo deverian de poner aki para agregarnos unos a otros y poder platicar de los mejores carros que hay en la tierra.


este es mi massenger [email protected]

agregenme

chido

una foto de mi honda killer http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/5/web/389000-389999/389990_62_full.jpg


----------



## dfalcon02 (Apr 9, 2003)

¡Estoy contento ver una sección española aquí! Soy de Houston, Tejas. ¡He obtenido un 97 Sentra que trato de hacer más rápido! Para todo usted costarriqueños, yo estaré en su área pronto (panamá).


----------



## arpia (Aug 24, 2004)

*Guia de Modificaciones*

Hola, 

Veo que la comunidad Hispana esta al dia con el tema de las modificaciones y fashion cars. Soy angel, mi nick es arpia (harpia) (aguila del escudo de Panama). Me gustaria obtener mas informacion de que cosas puedo modificarle a mi Nissan Sentra JX 1994. 

Intente ponerle un Intake el cual no funciono, porque mi carro usa carburador, asi es que antes de invertir quiero conocer piezas y que me compartan sus experiencias.

Saludos,

Angel


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Tien tien tres quattro cinco.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 24, 2004)

*Saludos*

Hola me llamo Antonio y escribo desde Perú. Soy nuevo en esto del internet y más aún en este forum (recien me inscribí). Ahora tengo un Nissan 180sx similar al 200sx y al 240sx, tengo entendido que el mio es la versión más rápida pues tiene un motor SR20DET, tracción posterior y con blocaje y computadora 62 Nissan; sin embargo tengo un problema supongo con el encendido o la puesta a punto y en ocasiones tengo dificultad para el arranque y no puendo superar las 4,000 rpm. Sabrías darme alguna indicación al respecto? o quizás sabes quién lo puda hacer?, de ser así se los agradeceré.
Mi e-mail es: [email protected]
Bueno, quedo a la espera,
ANTONIO




dfalcon02 said:


> ¡Estoy contento ver una sección española aquí! Soy de Houston, Tejas. ¡He obtenido un 97 Sentra que trato de hacer más rápido! Para todo usted costarriqueños, yo estaré en su área pronto (panamá).


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

arpia said:


> Hola,
> 
> Veo que la comunidad Hispana esta al dia con el tema de las modificaciones y fashion cars. Soy angel, mi nick es arpia (harpia) (aguila del escudo de Panama). Me gustaria obtener mas informacion de que cosas puedo modificarle a mi Nissan Sentra JX 1994.
> 
> ...


 Quales modificaciones quieres en tu carro?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

y ya nadie hace post aqui. haha


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> y ya nadie hace post aqui. haha


estoy mexicano y panameno pero no puedo hablo espanol! soy de oakland california pero ahora yo vivo en Florida 

I really cant speak spanish


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

S14240SR said:


> estoy mexicano y panameno pero no puedo hablo espanol! soy de oakland california pero ahora yo vivo en Florida
> 
> I really cant speak spanish



word...haha, fuck man, im mexican and i can speak spanish(pretty gay at it) and i can hardly read it.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

Token Moron said:


> word...haha, fuck man, im mexican and i can speak spanish(pretty gay at it) and i can hardly read it.


LOL yo soy un weto y puedo hablar, escribir, y leer espanol. pero, yo soy de Big Sur y mis amigos, quien conoci(sp?) toda mi vida, me audya con este. lo audya que trabajo en un restruante. pero de vez in cuando, alguien me prgunta cual parte de mexico soy. LOL


----------



## elmanortega (Sep 18, 2007)

maes vallan a sr20 hay un foro solo de ticos


----------

